# Car(s) choice advice in Maui - 2 full sizes sedan or 1 full size SUV



## keepgoing (Apr 7, 2014)

We are going to Maui for 9 days with 2 families (relatives and will do all outgoing together) and total of 7 people.  We can't decide whether we should rent 2 sedans (one convertible  and one full size)  or just 1 full side SUV (Tahoe or similar).  They are at the same cost in rental charges ($500 for both sedan or $500 for the SUV alone).  We are staying in Westin so parking is free and plentiful.  We will also take the shuttle to Kahului so no need to look for a spot there.

We plan to go everywhere except north west Maui where the banana bread stand is because of the scary cliff side road.

Is it hard and inconvenient to use 2 cars to travel the Hana Hwy (the whole loop)?   Or is it harder to drive the huge Tahoe in many narrow roadway and bridges?

Any opinion are welcome.  A Passenger Van is also available but double the cost in Costco, and it will be very tight with 7 people.  

thanks in advance for anyone's advise.

CT


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 7, 2014)

A few questions to consider:

- Will the SUV fit 7 people AND all of their luggage?  The space behind the 3rd row of seats is not necessarily that large.
- Do you ALWAYS want to go everywhere together as a group?  With one vehicle, you don't have a choice.
- Are you used to driving a full-sized SUV?  They handle significantly different than smaller vehicles.

Personally, I would go w/ two vehicles, but it depends on your group.

Kurt


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd take the 2 cars.  7 adults in an SUV is cramped and you won't have that much cargo space for shuttling to and from the airport.

SUV handling aside, I'd prefer not to be stuck in a full SUV with the twists and turns of the road to Hana.

Yes, you may save a bit on gas and only one person has to drive if you go the SUV route, but comfort trumps everything in my book, especially on such a long drive.

-ryan


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2014)

Under the above circumstances, go for two cars. No matter how good friends you are, a little ability to go different ways is a good thing.

Jim


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 7, 2014)

I also would go with 2 cars. It would give you more flexibility. One person might want to get groceries while others in the group have other plans. As mentioned 7 people with luggage might be crowded in an SUV.

One last thought....
What if you arrive and the rental agency is out of full-size SUV's and they try to substitute something else? My DH had that happen last summer in Anchorage. He arrived with a reservation and they were completely out of cars. He finally got something, but it wasn't what he'd reserved.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2014)

Pass on the convertible - you cannot get 3 adults and their luggage into a convertible.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Pass on the convertible - you cannot get 3 adults and their luggage into a convertible.



Yes, but they can if they put 4 people into the convertible (plus a few carryons in the trunk), and the other 3 people into the larger sedan.  That way they can use the trunk + 2/3 of the back seat for luggage.  (And for pete's sake, it's Hawaii so pack light!)

Personally, I'd go with 2 cars so that you can have more freedom.  We had the same dilemma when we traveled with 3 other couples to St. Maarten.  I'm so glad we got 2 cars because we were able to split up and do our own thing.  Plus parking and driving on narrow roads is a heck of a lot easier in a sedan than a 7 passenger vehicle.  

If you're staying in a 2 bdrm condo, having 2 separate cars will give you some much needed "alone" time with just your family.  If you really want to be together for the Road to Hana, consider booking a tour bus.


----------



## triangulum33 (Apr 7, 2014)

2 cars for sure!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2014)

The road to Hana is no longer the cratered, unmarked, one-lane with turnouts that it was 'back in the day'. It's relatively freshly paved & mostly marked 2 lane. Has pullouts, parking at many of the views and waterfalls. Still windey, but significantly straightened from the goat trail it was when it became famous. Take both rental cars.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Pass on the convertible - you cannot get 3 adults and their luggage into a convertible.



Denise, I agree with you.

A few years ago they offered us a bright red Mustang convertible.  My wife has a large suitcase and no matter how hard I tried.  It would NOT go into the trunk.  Then I tried to put it in the back seat.  I first folded the passenger seat forward.  No joy.  Then I slid the passenger seat all the way forward and folded the seat over.  Still no joy.  I ended up having to lower the convertible top to get the suitcase in.  The trunks in the mustang are really small.  If everyone brought an airline-sized roll-around, you might be able to haul 3 people and the carry-on luggage in the car but one of the roll-arounds is likely to be in the backseat.  Regular-sized suitcases in a convertible?  Figure 2 people.

During the day when we were driving around, we had the top UP because we didn't want to get severely sunburned.  Mustangs sure look nice but are really impractical.  If you rent an Equinox or Escape (small/mid SUV) you'll have room for 4 plus normal luggage.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep - We got a convertible the first time, and now we get a hard-top jeep, with a T-top.


----------



## keepgoing (Apr 8, 2014)

*2 Cars to go then.*

I can't thank enough for all the responses and extremely good insights from all of you. Gee, I never thought of all those 'what if's.   

I was not realize how small a Ford Mustang is until now. But the outside look on the Mustang is decent size, as least bigger than a Corolla  I always had impression that American brand car has deep trunk unlike the [Japanese cars.]  Anyway we pack very light, thanks to Maui Costco and other stores availability on the island.  Anything leftover like cooler or chair will go donation to Good Will or likewise (another great idea picked up from this forum).  It is more cost effective than paying airline the luggage fee.  It would be great if Maui Westin has a freecycle shed like St John.  

Really appreciate all the thoughtful opinions, as always.

CT


----------



## artringwald (Apr 8, 2014)

When we had seven, we rented a full size van. It was nice for long trips where we could socialize while in route. The only downside was that with 3 of them 75+ years old, it took forever getting into and out of the van.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2014)

keepgoing said:


> I was not realize how small a Ford Mustang is until now. But the outside look on the Mustang is decent size, as least bigger than a Corolla  I always had impression that American brand car has *deep trunk*



Where do you think the convertible roof goes when it's folded up?


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 8, 2014)

We rented a mustang convertible while on Oahu in January.  We maxed it out with 2 adults and our 5 year old in his car seat.  We packed 3 standard carryons and 2 small backpacks in the trunk.  it was comfortable for us, but we definitely used up all of the trunk space!


----------



## Mauiwmn (Apr 9, 2014)

Definitely pass on the mustang convertible.   My husband and I had a trip without the family a few years ago and rented one at OGG airport. We were surprised to find that our golf clubs would not fit in the truck.  We had to stand the clubs up in the back seat next to our snorkel gear and carry ons.  We had to keep the top down the entire trip to the Kapalua.  As luck would have it, it started to rain.  We were eventually able to pull over and find shelter in a gas station overhang. We ended up taking a shuttle back to the airport that trip.  We laugh about our adventure in the rain whenever we see a mustang convertible.


----------

